# Events in Kent, south east of England?



## Syrus (Jan 4, 2010)

Anyone know of any regular competitions running around the Kent area?

Also is it standard for a lower age limit of 18 to compete?

Thanks,

Syrus


----------



## Bracknell TKD Instructor (Feb 9, 2010)

I'd like some info on this as well. Did you find anything?


----------



## Syrus (Jan 4, 2010)

As for events all I've found is the one you just posted on.

Only camp i know of in Kent is Martial Arts Evolution in Maidstone


----------



## Clive (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi! We run Battle of the Brawlers in Maidstone Kent, every three months or so, for mor einfo feel free to call us on 07595 534861 :0)


----------



## circusbizarre (Jan 27, 2010)

West Sussex here if not to far to travel,

phone Nick Brewer on 07872690645 Chief Instructor

cheers

Nigel

www.gym-xtreme.com


----------



## SouthCoastMMA (Jan 19, 2011)

Was just going to say but Nigel beat me to it! Gym Xtreme run quarterly events in Worthing. I fought on their June care last year and have 4 of my lads fighting in March - good events and a good standard of fights!


----------



## 5elements (May 31, 2010)

looking for fighters for May 7th Show. Most of you know us by now either having been on your shows or from one of ours. We are once again looking for fighters for our show on May 7th in Essex. Looking for Kickboxing, Oriental Rules and MMA fighters.

Previously had many camps attend so if you want references ask around, some are Bulldog, Falcon, Grimsby MA, Benfleet Thai, Diamond Thai, KO Gym, Nemesis, Kicks, Black Dragon, Newark Martial Arts, Bristol Lau Gar.


----------

